# jib grading



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

You might want to post this in the UK section. You may also want to consider typing your message so that it does not read like you are texting in a moving dune buggy.


----------



## tdsaysell (Feb 2, 2010)

The JIB will still grade you but they will tell you to contact the city & guilds first to get copies of you certs. also you might have to contact the company you served your time with and college you severed your time with ect to get copies of your certs i dont know what you mean by the 2391 thing if you've done the course then city and guilds will have a record if niot you still need to do it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## septiclecky (Oct 17, 2008)

tdsaysell said:


> The JIB will still grade you but they will tell you to contact the city & guilds first to get copies of you certs. also you might have to contact the company you served your time with and college you severed your time with ect to get copies of your certs i dont know what you mean by the 2391 thing if you've done the course then city and guilds will have a record if niot you still need to do it.
> 
> Hope this helps.


 
Costs about £40 per copy of each certificate.


----------

